# c'est la maison qu'il vous faut



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*c'est la maison qu'il vous faut.*

Il mio tentativo: Questa è la casa che fa al caso tuo.


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne sais pas si c'est correct ? ma tentative, à confirmer ?: 
_Questa è la casa che ci vuole per voi_
_Questa è __la casa che va per voi_
Avec beaucoup plus de doute : 
_Questa è una vera casa per voi_


----------



## brian

_Questa è la casa che *vi serve.*_ (= *di cui avete bisogno*)


----------



## itka

Direi :_
Questa è la casa che vi ci occorre._

"La casa che vi serve" secondo me è troppo preciso. Che vi serve... a che cosa ?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Solo un appunto:


Corsicum said:


> _Questa è la casa che *f*a per voi_


----------



## brian

itka said:


> "La casa che vi serve" secondo me è troppo preciso. Che vi serve... a che cosa ?



Scusa itka, non ho capito cosa intendi.


----------



## urizon9

Benritrovata,Itka! Posso aggiungere questo? *12.* *Servire *(occorrere)- avoir besoin de, falloir(v.impers.)_Larousse_


----------



## itka

Ma... direi..."servire" significa "essere utile" a qualche cosa. Qui' la casa è certo utile ma non si saprebbe dire a che cosa precisamente...
Non so se mi faccio capire !


----------



## brian

Aaaahhh.. capito.

Dunque, _servire_ certamente può avere quel significato, ad esempio: _A che serve andare a scuola?!_ , _Il cibo e l'acqua servono a nutrire il corpo_, ecc.

Ma _servire_ può anche significare _falloir_ nel senso di _servire a qualcuno = falloir a quelqu'un_. Per esempio:_ Andrea, vado al mercato. Ti serve qualcosa? _(= "Hai bisogno di qualcosa?")

Allora secondo me, per quanto riguarda _C'est la maison qu'il vous faut_, la traduzione più naturale sarebbe _Questa è la casa che vi serve_, nel senso che è la casa della quale hai bisogno. *Non* vuol dire per forza che la casa vi sarà utile né che vi "servirà" nel senso di _servir_.


----------



## itka

Si. Capisco... 
Non saprei dire se è un modo di parlare naturale... Puo' darsi.
Non ci sarebbe un Italiano a darci la sua idea ?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Eccomi 


brian8733 said:


> _Questa è la casa che *vi serve.*_ (= *di cui avete bisogno*)


Suona naturale.


itka said:


> Direi :_
> Questa è la casa che vi _ci_ occorre._


E anche questa formulazione.

Mi viene in mente un agente immobiliare che mostra un appartamento a dei clienti e, conoscendo le loro esigenze, gliela rappresenta dicendo appunto:
Questa è la casa...


che vi serve
che fa al caso vostro
che vi occorre
che state cercando
adatta a voi
che fa per voi
...


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Angel.Aura,

Nous avons trouvé la personne qu'il nous faut (pour un poste)

Sarebbe in italiano: abbiamo trovato la persona che fa al caso nostro???


----------



## Angel.Aura

BenVitale said:


> Nous avons trouvé la personne qu'il nous faut (pour un poste)
> 
> Sarebbe in italiano: abbiamo trovato la persona che fa al caso nostro


Precisamente, Ben.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie tante Laura per il tuo aiuto!


----------

